# Caiu o Carmo e a Trindade



## Lusitania

Alguém conhece uma expressão semelhante em Espanhol?

Geralmente, dizemos que caiu o carmo e a trindade quando existe uma grande polémica sobre o assunto ou extrapolação.

Por exemplo: disse que não gostava de estudar, caiu o carmo e a trindade lá em casa pois os meus pais não querem que abandone a escola.

Obrigada


----------



## Tomby

Esta expressão diz-se, por ironia, quando se receiam consequências graves de causas sem importância? Se for assim, deixe-me pensar. Neste momento não se me ocorre nenhuma. 
Até logo!


----------



## Lusitania

Sim, é mais ou menos isso. É como uma reacção empolada a um acontecimento. 

Será tipo "Qué culébron!"?

Obrigada


----------



## Tomby

Algumas expressões que se me ocorreram:
"Venirse el mundo abajo" 
"Caerse el mundo encima" 
"Fue como jarro de agua fría" 
"Menudo órdago" 
Eis alguns exemplos: 
-Cuando mis padres se enteraron que queria abandonar los estudios se les vino el mundo abajo. 
-Cuando mis padres se enteraron que queria abandonar los estudios se les cayó el mundo encima.
-Cuando mis padres se enteraron que queria abandonar los estudios fue como un jarro de agua fría para ellos. 
-¡Menudo órdago cuando mis padres se enteraron que (yo) queria abandonar los estudios!

Observações: órdago = lance de um jogo de cartas / menudo = pequeno, mas neste tipo de expressões que dizer tudo o contrário. Exemplo, "Menudo lío" = Que grandíssima confusão!
Espero acrescentar a lista.  
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

O tanto que eu gostei desta expressão: cair o Carmo e a Trindade! Não sosseguei, enquanto não achei uma figura relacionada. Os portugueses, por favor, reconheçam se está certa; achei num _blog_. Ruínas do Carmo e Trindade.


----------



## jazyk

Era-me desconhecida também.


----------



## Tomby

Outras expressões que têm vindo à minha cabeça: 
"Armarse la de San Quintín"
"Armarse la de Dios es Cristo"
"Armarse la Marimorena"
Eis alguns exemplos: 
-Cuando mis padres se enteraron que queria abandonar los estudios se armó la de San Quintín.
-Cuando mis padres se enteraron que queria abandonar los estudios se armó la de Dios es Cristo.
-Cuando mis padres se enteraron que queria abandonar los estudios se armó la Marimorena.
Feliz Domingo!


----------



## Vanda

TT,

Explica pra gente a razão das expressões, quero dizer, por que San Quintín e Marimorena? Gostaria de saber.


----------



## Cosmic

De las tres expresiones , creo que la única usual aquí en Argentina es "armarse la de San Quintín". Creoq ue se edbe a una batalla muy trascendente entre España y Francia , en cuya conmemoración fue construido el Escorial. Quizás algún amigo español nos pueda ilustrar mejor.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, então tem a ver com esta batalha de San Quintín?!


----------



## Lusitania

*“Caiu o Carmo e a Trindade”* foi uma expressão utilizada para ilustrar o facto de o Convento do Carmo e a Igreja da Trindade em Lisboa terem sido afectadas pelos sismos sentidos no dia 1 de Novembro de 1755. E quando toda a cidade de Lisboa foi acometida por um tremendo terremoto. Existe outra expressão que é "Rés Vés Campo de Ourique" pois a destruição quase chegou ao Campo de Ourique. 

Se vou a conduzir e quase bato no carro da frente "Ai! Foi mesmo Rés Vés Campo de Ourique!"

Interessantes as expressões do Tombatossals. Também temos essas todas do mundo vir abaixo, cair em cima ou um jarro de água fria (que geralmente dizemos balde de água fria). 
Achei muito interessantes todas as outras expressões.

Obrigada a todos e a todas

Um abraço


----------



## Vanda

Gente, ninguém me falou da origem da Marimorena.


----------



## Lusitania

Será prima da "Mulher da Fava Rica"?


----------



## Tomby

Desculpa Vanda, mas esqueci responder a tua petição.
Em 1557, ano que teve lugar a célebre Batalha de San Quintín, fazia quase um século que Espanha estava em guerra com a vizinha França.
Com esta batalha e com a vitória dos espanhóis contra os franceses, pôs fim à guerra. No dia 3 de Abril de 1559 se assinou a Paz de Cateau-Cambrésis. 
Como disse o Cosmic, em comemoração da vitória foi construído o Mosteiro de El Escorial (província de Madrid).


----------



## Tomby

Vanda, quanto a "la marimorena" eis o que diz o Dicionário da RAE: 
*"1.f. coloq. Riña, pendencia, camorra. Se armó, se organizó la marimorena"*. Ou seja: "Rixa, pendência, briga. Se armou, se organizou um tumulto".
Foi a "Marimorena" uma personagem real? Não sei, eu diria que nunca existiu. É verdade que esta palavra aparece em muitas canções de Natal como sinónimo de alegria e convívio quando se junta muita gente na consoada.
É interessante visitar estes links: um, dois e três (WRF) 
Desculpa Vanda, mas esqueci responder.
Cumprimentos!  


P.S.- Lusitania, quem é a "Mulher da Fava Rica"?


----------



## Lusitania

Não sei Tombatossals, deve ser como a Marimorena 

A expressão tem praticamente a mesma conotação que "'til the fat lady sings", penso eu.

Temos outra expressão que é "vai à fava" que é o mesmo que mandar à merda mas de uma forma menos ofensiva.


----------



## SNL

Muito boas as traduçoes tombatossals, eu só engadiria uma em um tom mais coloquial e de gente mais jovem (questao de idade):

"Montarse un cristo".
Ex. Suspendí cuatro asignaturas y mis padres me montaron un cristo.

E agora em português tem mais expressoes deste estilo?


----------



## Vanda

Deixa ver se eu me lembro de alguma...

Armar o maior barraco: fazer um escândalo
Tem hora que dá vontade de esquecer as conseqüências e armar o maior barraco. 

armar o maior barraco - rodar a baiana
Aqui a origem (duvidosa) de rodar a baiana.


----------



## Lusitania

Não me ocorrem muitas mais deste tipo, mas essa de "montar-se um cristo" já tinha ouvido por aqui. É engraçada.


----------

